# Rumley Oil Pull (pic heavy)



## jcdeboever (Jul 31, 2016)

1.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 31, 2016)

Great set - do you have any more pictures of the one in #3?


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 31, 2016)

SWEET!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 31, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Great set - do you have any more pictures of the one in #3?


Yes close ups.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 31, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Great set - do you have any more pictures of the one in #3?
> ...


Could you post 'em or end 'em to me?  I think I might know that engine.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 31, 2016)

@tirediron

Hope it helps... next to the eagle. I posted the other standalone pic of the Eagle to get it out of the way. 

Also, I know the curator, I may be able to get you definable info and contact.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 31, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Thanks!



Did those help or do I need to get in touch with someone this week?


----------



## tirediron (Jul 31, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks!
> ...


What I'd really like is a picture of the magneto and/or interior of the cab if you're going back there!


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 1, 2016)

tirediron said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...


I am not going back there, it's over. I will try and find out the owner. The show was really turned upside down with all the rain. There is a magnificent show coming up this month in Oakley, MI (Aug 20th weekend. It's huge and maybe it will be there. Gives me an assignment [emoji41] 


tirediron said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...


----------



## Ysarex (Aug 1, 2016)

Amazing machines. Are these early diesel engines?

Joe


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 1, 2016)

Ysarex said:


> Amazing machines. Are these early diesel engines?
> 
> Joe


Kerosene. 10" bore, 12" stroke I believe.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 4, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Great set - do you have any more pictures of the one in #3?


Good news, I have located the owner and making arrangements for a dedicated photo shoot for you. I will PM you when I dial in the arrangements so I do not miss anything you desire.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 14, 2016)

Guy not returning my call now....


----------



## tirediron (Aug 14, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Guy not returning my call now....


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 14, 2016)

tirediron said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Guy not returning my call now....


I'll try one more call


----------



## tirediron (Aug 14, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...


No worries, appreciate the effort!


----------

